# Worthwhile low - really low - end headphones?



## bill5 (May 10, 2019)

Anyone use anything they considered usable and worth the purchase, at least for tracking? I've thought of getting an inexpensive pair for that purpose; as long as it isolates well and is reasonably comfortable, I don't care if the sound is so-so.

PS when I say "really low" let's say under $40.


----------



## RightOnTime (May 10, 2019)

Anything Superlux - they're honestly fantastic for the price.

I use the closed-back HD662F for tracking and mix checking, they were about £25 and utterly brilliant cans. Pretty neutral sounding, great isolation and they've lasted about 5 years with no problems.


----------



## MartinH. (May 10, 2019)

My Superlux HD681 sound much better than my old creative fatal1ty gaming headset, but I find them much less comfortable to wear. Also they're open back, so not what you're looking for. But I'd give a general +1 for the Superlux recommendation in terms of sound quality. Don't take my word for it though, I'm not an audiophile at all.


----------



## MarcelM (May 10, 2019)

takstar pro 82. like it better than my superlux and my dt 770


----------



## danbo (May 12, 2019)

Sony MDR-7506, I used them in the 70's or 80's and still doing so today. Low impedance so not good with pro gear like my MC7.1 monitor controller, but good to have a few for various studio jobs. Less than $100.


----------



## ManicMiner (May 12, 2019)

I've been pleased with the HP3BK at ~$30.
https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_90500_Limitless-Creations-HP3BK.html


----------



## Divico (May 12, 2019)

sennheisers HD 201 are really good for just 20 bucks. Used them for years. They sound good for this price and are incredibly robust as well.


----------



## bill5 (May 22, 2019)

Thx! How well do the HP3s and 201s isolate? That's really the main point for me.


----------



## Vin (May 22, 2019)

RightOnTime said:


> Anything Superlux - they're honestly fantastic for the price.
> 
> I use the closed-back HD662F for tracking and mix checking, they were about £25 and utterly brilliant cans. Pretty neutral sounding, great isolation and they've lasted about 5 years with no problems.



Absolutely. I've had HD-668 B as a third pair and they sounded better to me than Sony 7506 which are an industry standard for closed cans (Andrew Scheps mixes on them). Those are open-back, though, check HD662 EVO for closed-back.


----------



## Studio E (May 22, 2019)

Divico said:


> sennheisers HD 201 are really good for just 20 bucks. Used them for years. They sound good for this price and are incredibly robust as well.



+1 for these. I have 5 pairs in the studio that I have musicians wear go tracking. Some of them are 10 years old and still working great. I actually like the sound too.


----------

